# Need Budget Flash



## fractionofasecond (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm looking for an external flash for my Sony A37.  Bounce, swivel capabilties and $100 and under.  Anyone have any experience with a good "budget" flash?  Thanks.

Alex


----------



## tirediron (Nov 16, 2012)

About the only decent 3rd party "budget" flash I'm aware of that will fit a Sony is Yongnuo; you can find some models for as little as $50, but make sure you buy the one with the Sony foot.


----------



## fractionofasecond (Nov 16, 2012)

tirediron said:


> About the only decent 3rd party "budget" flash I'm aware of that will fit a Sony is Yongnuo; you can find some models for as little as $50, but make sure you buy the one with the Sony foot.



Thanks, I was looking at them and read pretty good reviews.  I need it by next Saturday so I was hoping to order it tonight.


----------



## KmH (Nov 16, 2012)

Of course, most budget flashes only have manual mode. Yongnuo flashes usually have an S1 and S2 setting so the Yongnuo flash will or won't ignore TTL pre-flashes when in slave mode.
When using strobed light (flash) exposure is controlled differently. Lens aperture controls the strobed light exposure, and shutter speed controls the ambient light exposure. Flash can also be used to stop motion since shutter speed is limited to the camera's flash x-sync speed (usually 1/200 or 1/250) 

Sony cameras have a non-standard hot shoe design they inherited when they took over Konica-Minolta's camera business in 2006, which was Sony's entry into the DSLR camera market.


----------



## fractionofasecond (Nov 16, 2012)

KmH said:


> Of course, most budget flashes only have manual mode. Yongnuo flashes usually have an S1 and S2 setting so the Yongnuo flash will or won't ignore TTL pre-flashes when in slave mode.
> 
> Sony cameras have a non-standard hot shoe design they inherited when they took over Konica-Minolta's camera business in 2006, which was Sony's entry into the DSLR camera market.



Manual mode doesn't bother me too much, this is the one I am thinking of ordering tonight.  Amazon.com: Yongnuo YN560 S Speedlight Hot Shoe Flash Speedlite Flashlight for Sony Minolta A580 A450S Rebel XT XTi XTs 30D 40D etc: Electronics


----------



## fractionofasecond (Nov 16, 2012)

Actually considering this one now --> Amazon.com: Polaroid PL-144AZ Studio Series Digital Power Zoom TTL Shoe Mount AF Flash With LCD Display For The Sony Alpha NEX-7, NEX-6, SLT-A33, SLT-A35, SLT-A37, SLT-A55, SLT-A57, SLT-A65, SLT-A77, SLT-A99, A100, A200, A230, A290, A300, A330, A350, TTL and it seems decent, any thoughts?


----------



## ktan7 (May 12, 2013)

To to ebay and buy an after-market flash. They all work great! Usually the ones from Hong Kong, you can get for $50 bucks.


----------



## sactown024 (May 15, 2013)

Yongnuo is a great flash, go for it, won't be disappointed.


----------



## KmH (May 15, 2013)

It's been 7 months since the thread started.
I bet the OP already made a choice.
For some reason, ktan7 digs up old dead threads.


----------



## Mike_E (May 15, 2013)

Dang, if you've got 7 months why not get a Metz?


----------

